# Male Dog diaper is it hurting my Chi?



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
I have a question for all those who have had a male chi puppy and used the male doggie wrap. I usually don't use the wrap but my little Gizmo is taking cortisone pills to stop the itching from the skin scraping he had at the Vet yesterday. He is drinking and urinating as he runs. Everytime I put the wrap on him he freezes and doesn't want to play or move. I hope it's not too tight or it is hurting him. If anyone has advice I would greatly appreciate it or even if there is a wrap diaper that you would advise purchasing.
Thanks


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have had scraping on Lady never had a reacion to need cortizone shot. was the cortizone used for treating a symptom to the skin irritation? I used belly bands on Sturgis to stop his marking behavior. It wasn't a problem. So long as you were advised not to keep it on him 24/7. IS this common of him to drink then run and urinate?


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
You know I wasn't prepared for the skin scraping, I almost vomited afterwards because the Vet scraped above his right eye until it bled. I hated to see him suffer, I didn't think a skin scraping needed to draw blood. My little Gizmo was balding above his right eye and upper leg. He is only 14 weeks old and the Vet wanted to do the puppy mange test which came out negative. He gave me cortizone pills to ease the itching of the scab from the skin scraping. He has only been running and urinating since he has been on the cortizone pills, 1/4 of a tablet twice and day and then he gets weened off in a few days. The Vet told me he will drink a lot more than usual.

That is good, I feel better I only use the wrap when he wants to play freely in the same room with me when I am working on the PC.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow. I think I would look into getting another vet! (Sorry if you like this one!) My vet won't even give me cortisone for my dog's allergies. We figured out which food was causing it and eliminated it instead and gave her some Benadryl until we got it all sorted out. But SHE specifically told me to NEVER let anyone put my dog on steriods. I just can't believe your vet did for such a reason as that. Not a good reason at all if you ask me.

As for your question (sorry I got off track) I once had a Shih Tzu given to me while in heat :? . She was "leaking" all over the place so I got her some of those doggie britches they used to sell for females in heat. I put them on her and she sat in the middle of the room and didn't move a muscle. Well, we had to leave and we did and came back 3 hours later. She was in the same spot we left her in :shock: in the exact same position!! She just plainly didin't like those pants. I doubt they hurt her, I couldn't see how they could but she sure didn't like them!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> I have had scraping on Lady never had a reacion to need cortizone shot. was the cortizone used for treating a symptom to the skin irritation? I used belly bands on Sturgis to stop his marking behavior. It wasn't a problem. So long as you were advised not to keep it on him 24/7. IS this common of him to drink then run and urinate?


they give the shot to stop the itching....... it was most likely a prednisone shot and they give that mostly when the itching is so intense they need a quick relief and then pills to start the following day. 

benedryl NEVER worked on any of my itchy dogs (almost all 5 of my mom's dogs have some kind of allergy be it food or seasonal) and my tasha bird was constantly itchy. the vet will tell you that the pred will make them thirsty and have to urinate more. my vet doesn't use straight prednisone, they use a pred combo cause straight pred has side effects when used long term or like in my tasha's case she had to have it every other month.

as for the belly band i think your baby is just not used to the belly band and he isnt' sure how to move or act with it on. just like with a collar, when you put it on for the first time they are like "what is this thing!?"


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I can't give you any advice on the med conditions...but about the diaper, some dogs just don't like clothes. Check it to see if there is any sharp corners (like, the fabric ends at a sharp angle), loose threads, burnt nylon parts and stuff like that..if there is nothing wrong with the diaper then is just that he doesn't like wearing it. :wink:


----------



## majlawrence (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello - I an't give any advice on the medical condition either, but my pugs have used PuppyBellyBands as diapers and have never had any problems. As Vala said, the wrap you may be using may be uncomfortable to him because of the design of your wrap, but the PuppyBellyBand (Dog and Puppy Belly Bands, Diapers, and Wraps, Quality and Style for your dog!) is soft comfortable and breathable. If he doesn't mind wearing clothes I bet it is the quality of the wrap.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i never used any of the above procedures but it sounds like he just doesnt feel right in the diaper and stops in his tracks because its so odd to his likeing


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread is from 2005!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Majlawrence joins, makes 1 post in response to 6 year old thread and advertises a particular brand of product.

Spamtastic !


----------

